
Boston’s Winter from Hell - mcescalante
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/20/opinion/bostons-winter-from-hell.html
======
mixmastamyk
I was in Pennsylvania a few weeks ago and froze my ass off, it was 10 below
freezing, and couldn't wait to get back to Southern California. Though I hope
people get the help they need, I don't understand how one lives in such
conditions long-term.

The experience really brought home the history about Washington losing
soldiers at Valley Forge to the cold.

------
slowmovintarget
Moved from Minneapolis to the Boston area a few years back. Apparently the
weather missed me. It's been colder here than there up until a day or two ago.

